

Kentucky man shoots down drone hovering over his backyard - caminante
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/07/kentucky-man-shoots-down-drone-hovering-over-his-backyard/

======
chmaynard
I don't own a gun, but I have had fantasies about doing exactly the same
thing. Vigilante justice is an American tradition. A better course of action
probably would have been to photograph the drone and report the incident to
law enforcement.

~~~
mcv
What's law enforcement going to do about a photo of an unmarked drone? This is
only useful when the drone can be traced to its owner.

------
Amorymeltzer
There's an interesting comparison here to the advent of airplanes. Lawrence
Lessig goes into it a bit in Free Culture but the basic gist is that when you
owned land and a house, you owned the land "up to God." Then airplanes came
around and suddenly you didn't actually own all the area above your house,
just a portion (relatively) near it. In large cities, you can even "sell" the
air rights, so fancy buildings will buy the top whatever "floors" of
neighboring buildings to keep them low and allow fancy tenants to keep their
nice views.

------
drivingmenuts
I do not have a problem with this.

~~~
caminante
Neither did some of the local law enforcement:

    
    
      "The 43-year-old man claimed that law enforcement officials, 
      including the county jailer, told him privately that they 
      agreed with his actions."

